# Car MP3 player



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

I have been looking for something like this for a while, basically a mp3 cd player with a usb port for thumbdrives and the such.

Is there anything like this that is not an off brand? Anyone used one of these?


----------



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

Someone must at least have an opinion?


----------



## jsampsell (Jun 12, 2005)

i'm not going to have an answer to your question, unfortunately, but i can tell you that it took quite awhile for someone to reply to my first and only post on this site. not to say anything about the people that are regular members, God knows i know i'm busy enough not to visit every day, but you may not get a reply from someone that may know the answer for awhile. now, computers being a hobby of mine, i'm actually interested in seeing what you get as a reply. good luck.


----------



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

I guess I must just be used to larger message boards, one of the ones I moderate and post on the average thread response time is under 5 minutes, I am just not very used to this waiting thing


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I am not an expert but I know that that its not a very good brand and you get what you pay for. I would suggest if you already have an aftermarket headunit with aux. inputs just buy an iPod. Some headunits and iPod adapters even let you control the iPod through the head unit.


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm throwing out all my crappy BOSE speakers and subwoofer and dropping in a complete 6 FOCAL speakers and probably top it off with a 12" FOCAL subwoofer or JL W7.

This is a link that I'm looking at with motorized and double din indash units. Kenwood all the way.

http://www.ibiz-resources.com/kenwoodexcelon


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

muran0 said:


> I'm throwing out all my crappy BOSE speakers and subwoofer and dropping in a complete 6 FOCAL speakers and probably top it off with a 12" FOCAL subwoofer or JL W7.
> 
> This is a link that I'm looking at with motorized and double din indash units. Kenwood all the way.
> 
> http://www.ibiz-resources.com/kenwoodexcelon


What the hell does you getting new speakers have to do with him wanting a MP3 player?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Boss is a very low quality brand, I would stay away from it at all costs


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

Sound quality. Watever..



ga16freak said:


> What the hell does you getting new speakers have to do with him wanting a MP3 player?


----------



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> I am not an expert but I know that that its not a very good brand and you get what you pay for. I would suggest if you already have an aftermarket headunit with aux. inputs just buy an iPod. Some headunits and iPod adapters even let you control the iPod through the head unit.


I do not have an existing aftermarket headunit, I have a crappy cassete player/fm radio that came with my truck (along with crappy speakers and the such, the lot doesn't produce anything near decent sound)  I am in the search for an suitable aftermarket unit.

I guess I'm just intreagued by the option of using a thumb drive to play music in addition to the conventional CDs. Being an extreme techie (otherwise refered to as nerd), I just can't resist those kinds of things.

Best Buy also has an offbrand (specific to best buy) that does the same thing, but I don't trust the quality of that one either.

Looks like I'll just stick to a standard mp3/cd player for now, and make sure it has an aux input for the future (in case I decide to modify something to work).

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

I would suggest an alpine headunit. It is probably the best quality for the price that you pay. If you decide to go with Alpine, make sure that it is "Versatile Link" ready. This will be in the specs for the radio. It just means that you can put an AUX in without the need for the changer. Just my opinion.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

For what your looking for this wouldnt be a bad option. http://www.pontususa.com/main.jsp .....part number pac-7002....
I installed it in a buddies car and was thought it was a quality piece. Im not real big on the concept, i just use satellite radio but its not bad if thats what your looking for. Alot better then boss, although it cost more money


----------



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

200silvia said:


> For what your looking for this wouldnt be a bad option. http://www.pontususa.com/main.jsp .....part number pac-7002....
> I installed it in a buddies car and was thought it was a quality piece. Im not real big on the concept, i just use satellite radio but its not bad if thats what your looking for. Alot better then boss, although it cost more money


So it is pretty much an mp3 player that sits in the dash? I take it that the USB port on it is for connection to a computer and not an external data source...

I'll keep looking around, but I'm guessing I'll go with a plain mp3 cd unit (I could fit hours of music on a single CD, that should be enough).

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

It has the function of a normal indash mp3 radio. You can plug it into a computer to download songs to the radio. Then you can use that detachable piece as a portable mp3 player. I believe it came with headphones.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I didnt feel like reading the other comments to see if this has been suggested but you could buy an ipod to connect to yur stock stereo. The quality fom stock isnt that great so it ownt really matter if you use one of those tape adapters. I did the same thing except i use a pioneer premier DEH-P8MP, with my 20gig U2 ipod and i used that interface thing pioneer makes so i can control teh ipod through my head unit. I have thousands of songs on hand without having to screw with cd's. Its quite cool.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

muran0 said:


> Sound quality. Watever..


sweeet hahaha like that sig


----------



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> I didnt feel like reading the other comments to see if this has been suggested but you could buy an ipod to connect to yur stock stereo. The quality fom stock isnt that great so it ownt really matter if you use one of those tape adapters. I did the same thing except i use a pioneer premier DEH-P8MP, with my 20gig U2 ipod and i used that interface thing pioneer makes so i can control teh ipod through my head unit. I have thousands of songs on hand without having to screw with cd's. Its quite cool.


I generally dislike Apple as a company, and that is not the solution I am looking for anyways.

A CD full of MP3s should be able to keep me for quite a while


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't know what else is out there, but Eclipse decks (tho pricey) can play mp3s from a memory stick. They can also rip songs from CD to the memory stick. Do you need mp3s to play off of additional media besides CD-Rs?


----------



## Spork (Jun 4, 2005)

Aye. I'd love to have an MP3 player that would play music off my sony microvault (commonly refered to as a thumbdrive, memory key, etc.). I have ripped my entire CD collection and have them all in MP3 format, and would like to be able to play them through something other than an seperate mp3 player or a CD.

I'll look at the eclipse decks, thanks for the tip


----------

